
YouTube is down - pvsukale3
https://www.youtube.com/user/caseyneistat
======
tjwds
It looks like this is currently only affecting channel & user pages.

------
devy
As someone mentioned profile pages on Youtube is crashing.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16738166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16738166)

------
stephen82
...and I thought it was my browser's issue.

I was getting error 500 on multiple channels while I was trying to view their
video playlist(s)...

------
maxraz
And you got me!

